# I want to make my music richer and more exciting.



## rabbit2194 (Jul 13, 2020)

I want to do music that is richer and breaks the mold as if I lack music harmonics. I think it's too monotonous now. How can I move on? Please give me some advice.

I am attaching an example link that I made. 









Ju Gwang Lee


Listen to Ju Gwang Lee | SoundCloud is an audio platform that lets you listen to what you love and share the sounds you create.




soundcloud.com


----------



## NoOneKnowsAnything (Jul 13, 2020)

rabbit2194 said:


> I want to do music that is richer and breaks the mold as if I lack music harmonics. I think it's too monotonous now. How can I move on? Please give me some advice.
> 
> I am attaching an example link that I made.
> 
> ...


Go listen to George Gershwin.


----------



## nolotrippen (Jul 13, 2020)

NoOneKnowsAnything said:


> Go listen to George Gershwin.


And Ravel and Shostakovich


----------

